# MF 1359, 1363 & 1366 Mower Conditioner Roller Questions



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Looking at the MF mower conditioners, 1359, 1363 and 1366 - they have a rubber on rubber set of rollers as an option. This rubber (I've seen this on a 1359) looks to be milled rubber. It has shallow herringbone pattern - looks almost (if not) identical to the older ticor rollers - except milled rubber vs tire/belting laminate.

Here is a link to the brochure - look at page 10:

http://www.masseyferguson.us/content/dam/Brands/Massey%20Ferguson/US/Literature/massey-ferguson-1300-series-disc-mower-conditioner-brochure.pdf/_jcr_content/renditions/original

The brochure text says, "Rubber-on-Rubber Rolls Featuring a herringbone tread pattern that helps improve windrow formation, our rubber-on-rubber rolls are designed for those who prefer more crushing-type conditioning action. The shallow lugs minimize leaf damage compared to deep-lug urethane rollers that tend to scuff the crop and damage the leaves."

Question is - anyone have any experience with this type roller on these machines? How do they hold up. I have concerns that they might be easily damaged (as they appear to be soft) vs the old ticor rollers and could potentially delaminate.

What kind of hay would you run through these rollers, grass, legumes?

Any experiences would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Bill

p.s

I like the 1359 and other than the rubber on rubber rollers, the only other option is steel on steel rollers. Don't know if I want to go that route. I wish the ticor was still available.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

"Milled rubber" I wonder if they're machined for running close tolerances similar to the John Deere tri-lobe rollers.If so they would definitely be my choice in alfalfa.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I own a 1363, steel on steel. I mainly harvest alfalfa and mixed grass hay. I have been told by many farmers that steel on steel was the most durable of available conditioner options. I do know that I can repair damages to a steel roller much easier than rubber roll conditioners. Seems to me that steel on steel is much more aggressive when it comes to conditioning.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

discbinedr said:


> "Milled rubber" I wonder if they're machined for running close tolerances similar to the John Deere tri-lobe rollers.If so they would definitely be my choice in alfalfa.


Wasn't familiar with the Deere tri-lobe rollers - but looked them up.

Yes - they look almost identical to the JD rollers (which the ticor rollers did too).

The JD tri-lobe rollers, from what I could read in a short time - look like they are very precisely located - special machined mandrels, tight tolerances.

Perhaps the MF/Hesston machined rubber rollers are a little more forgiving in the precision department. Could be a good thing - just concerned about delamination or damage if a stick or rock goes through them. OTOH - maybe the same could or would knock the JD rollers out of alignment too?

What I did find interesting is - even though the tri-lobe rollers on the JD moco's are shallow, the reviews on them are pretty good IMHO. I know the ticor rollers seem to get good reviews too. I know they are tough, just don't know about these milled rubber rollers.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

The ti-cor rolls wear after a while and don't feed as well as when new. Especially in the NI 5209 which is the predecessor to the 1359 Massey. In my opinion a NH rubber roll does better in legumes than the ti-cors especially after they're worn a bit. Hard to beat a ti-cor for durability though.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a John Deere 946 with tri lobe rolls,,,,it works great ,,, I use it on alfalfa & Timothy . I highly recamende the trilobe rolls


----------

